

Creating Appvocates via AppStori.com - mobilefwd
http://mobilefwd.com/blog/

======
tstegart
Ask HN: Do you email people when they have spelling and grammar errors in blog
posts about their launch? Or do you just let it slide by and hope they notice
later..?

